# movies in an IMAX theater



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This last Wednesday night I saw the new Rolling Stones/Martin Scorsese movie, _Shine A Light,_ at an IMAX theater. Besides being a seriously enjoyable rock 'n' roll experience, I had never seen a movie at an IMAX theater. I'd certainly seen IMAX movies, the shorter, 45 minute features in which they specialize, at their theaters, but never a Hollywood theatrical movie.

WOW! Talk about a big freakin' screen! Between the picture and the sound, it was overwhelming. In a different way, it reminded me of seeing _2001_ and _Star Wars_ in Cinerama Dome theaters decades ago. This was total immersion.

I see they will have the new Batman movie at the IMAX theater (I went to the at the Minnesota Zoo, near Minneapolis). Even though it's a two hour drive, I may just have to go back for _The Dark Knight_.

Who else has seen a Hollywood movie at an IMAX theater?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've seen Hollywood movies at the ArcLight (the old Cinerama Dome) in IMAX and it's spectacular. However, I think that 4K digital, on a properly sized screen, has even more potential.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Hah! That's the theater (the ArcLight) where I saw _2001_ and _A Clockwork Orange_ on their first runs way back when. I saw it was saved. I didn't know they'd turned it into an IMAX theater. Cool.

I haven't seen 4K digital. I'm glad you think it could live up to the hype. So far, any digital projection I've seen has been lacking.


----------

